# foto tatuaggio



## leone73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

ho le immagini del tatuaggio da far vedere agli interessati/eeee, come si mettono le foto???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ho le immagini del tatuaggio da far vedere agli interessati/eeee, come si mettono le foto???


Vai sotto la finestra di testo, trovi gestinone allegati e ti si apre una finestra, clikkando su sfoglia cerchi tra le immagini nel tuo pc poi clikki carica...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vai sotto la finestra di testo, trovi gestinone allegati e ti si apre una finestra, clikkando su sfoglia cerchi tra le immagini nel tuo pc poi clikki carica...


scusa la mia cglionaggine, ma dove è sta finestra di testo???


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> scusa la mia cglionaggine, ma dove è sta finestra di testo???


see buonanotte... se tutto va bene riusciremo a vedere la foto del tatuaggio quando il tatuaggio sarà ormai sbiadito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma no che scherzo... anzi, non sai quanto mi fa piacere che ti sei smosso dallo stato in cui eri...
(ma che tatuaggio ti sei fatto?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*:-D*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> scusa la mia cglionaggine, ma dove è sta finestra di testo???


Quella dove scrivi si chiama così ...sotto c'è scritto opzioni aggiuntive e trovi gestione allegati


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> see buonanotte... se tutto va bene riusciremo a vedere la foto del tatuaggio quando il tatuaggio sarà ormai sbiadito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie mille per l'incoraggiamento!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> see buonanotte... se tutto va bene riusciremo a vedere la foto del tatuaggio quando il tatuaggio sarà ormai sbiadito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il mio segno zodiacale, ma molto particolare, anche dal punto di vista del signficato


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone, quando clicchi su rispondi, se scorri tutta la pagina che ti si apre, troverai, sotto, esattamente quello che ti ha indicato Persa.

dai dai dai...che non vedo l'ora di vedere cosa ti sei tatuato.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella dove scrivi si chiama così ...sotto c'è scritto opzioni aggiuntive e trovi gestione allegati


ma sotto non vedo niente, solo quote e reply


----------



## Rebecca (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma sotto non vedo niente, solo quote e reply


Non qui sotto. Sotto la finestra dove scrivi. Da qui clicca su reply si apre la finestra dove scrivi. Scrivi qualcosa.
Poi sotto, molto sotto trovi Gestione allegati.
ciao


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

si vede???


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> grazie mille per l'incoraggiamento!!


no, hai ragione. scusami.
se posso darti una mano più che volentieri.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, hai ragione. scusami.
> se posso darti una mano più che volentieri.


 
ho inserito la foto


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

numero 2


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

numero 3


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

che bei bicipiti che hai leone!!!!
complimenti!!!!

peccato che non ti si veda il viso 

	
	
		
		
	


	






devi essere un gran bel ragazzo!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> che bei bicipiti che hai leone!!!!
> complimenti!!!!
> 
> peccato che non ti si veda il viso
> ...


Stavo scrivendo la stessa ed identica cosa....


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa ed identica cosa....


è figo!!!! cavoli!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

numero 4


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si vede???


 
.... il tatuaggio così così..
ma uau... che muscoli....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> uau.... il tatuaggio così così..
> ma uau... che muscoli....


si vede male, ma è bello visto dal vivo.

muscoli?? conosci il detto dio da il pane a chi non ha i denti???
ecco


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si vede male, ma è bello visto dal vivo.
> 
> muscoli?? conosci il detto dio da il pane a chi non ha i denti???
> ecco


Ehi ma noi donne apprezziamo!


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si vede male, ma è bello visto dal vivo.
> 
> muscoli?? conosci il detto dio da il pane a chi non ha i denti???
> ecco


 
ma come si fa a tradire un bicipite così!!!!


le donne....non capiscono nulla.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa ed identica cosa....


pesante solo ed abbandonato da una s.....a!!!
non mi fate arrossire vi prego!!! diciamo che ho fatto tanto sport ecco.

il viso?? magari più in la!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi ma noi donne apprezziamo!


si ma non tutte, e qualcuna sino ad un certo punto


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> che bei bicipiti che hai leone!!!!
> complimenti!!!!
> 
> peccato che non ti si veda il viso
> ...


 
diciamo che mi difendo bene!!


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> diciamo che mi difendo bene!!


 
sai che immaginavo che eri affascinante.
ma..i peli, per cortesia, non te li accorciare....lasciali naturali che sono molto più belli e morbidi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ma come si fa a tradire un bicipite così!!!!
> 
> 
> le donne....non capiscono nulla.


 
non c'è solo il bicipite, ma tutto un insieme!!

alcune donne non capiscono nulla e sono più che altro stronze,ma si pentiranno un giorno, vedrai


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non c'è solo il bicipite, ma tutto un insieme!!
> 
> alcune donne non capiscono nulla e sono più che altro stronze,ma si pentiranno un giorno, vedrai


 
si, hai ragione, in quanto a stronzaggine le donne sono prime.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sai che immaginavo che eri affascinante.
> ma..i peli, per cortesia, non te li accorciare....lasciali naturali che sono molto più belli e morbidi.


 
allora hai intuito
non è ho tanti, è la foto che fa schifo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*bastaaaa*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora hai intuito
> non è ho tanti, è la foto che fa schifo


Adesso che hai imparato... quante volte lo inserisci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bello, meglio dello scoiattolo!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, hai ragione, in quanto a stronzaggine le donne sono prime.


 
purtroppo si, ma che posso farci??? fin aundo hanno potutocerte perone mi hanno usato poi, un calcio in culo e via. ma guarda che c'è anche il cervello ho due lauree ec ec. a me piace la cultura e lo studio


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora hai intuito
> non è ho tanti, è la foto che fa schifo


 
io le belle cose non le intuisco, le scruto.

ti ho osservato molto bene.
quanto sei alto?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Adesso che hai imparato... quante volte lo inserisci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no basta così direi


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> purtroppo si, ma che posso farci??? fin aundo hanno potutocerte perone mi hanno usato poi, un calcio in culo e via. ma guarda che c'è anche il cervello ho due lauree ec ec. a me piace la cultura e lo studio


 

due lauree in cosa?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io le belle cose non le intuisco, le scruto.
> 
> ti ho osservato molto bene.
> quanto sei alto?


177 cm per 73,5 kg, 99 di torace ecc


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> due lauree in cosa?


 
economia ed economia del turismo e dell'ambiente


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> 177 cm per 73,5 kg, 99 di torace ecc


Mooooooolto interessante....
E di dove sei?


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> 177 cm per 73,5 kg, 99 di torace ecc


 
99 di torace...... hai fatto si sport, e poi si vede.
muscoli....non hai grasso da quel che osservo.


----------



## cat (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> economia ed economia del turismo e dell'ambiente


 
ma....azzo.....e quella ti lascia!!!!


ma....non è possibile.
non ti chiedo di fare il test della purezza perchè so già che avresti un risultato eccellente....visto il resto.
mi tengo il mistero.


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> 177 cm per 73,5 kg, 99 di torace ecc


sò geloso........
anche io...stessa altezza...75 kg e lo giuro....anche io 99 di torace.......
e....tanto per il quadro finale c'ho pure uio un tatuaggio felino ma sul pettorale sx..
la date anche a me un pò di considerazione?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sò geloso........
> anche io...stessa altezza...75 kg e lo giuro....anche io 99 di torace.......
> e....tanto per il quadro finale c'ho pure uio un tatuaggio felino ma sul pettorale sx..
> la date anche a me un pò di considerazione?


Si ma dite anche l'età please....


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si ma dite anche l'età please....


37,5 anni


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> 37,5 anni


Questo forum diventa sempre più interessante....


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo forum diventa sempre più interessante....


niente laurea però....sono ignorante di mio.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*!!!*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo forum diventa sempre più interessante....


Mi fai morire ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

*!!!*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo forum diventa sempre più interessante....


Mi fai morire..  

	
	
		
		
	


	










































P.S. Per errore *ho duplicato (per la prima volta)* ...devo essere in confusione per i feromoni nell'aria ...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai morire..


Beh forum in latino significava anche luogo d'incontro....
Quindi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono pronta all'incontro!


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh forum in latino significava anche luogo d'incontro....
> Quindi....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mooooooolto interessante....
> E di dove sei?


dici???
aiutooo!!!! sono del profondo sud , un isola per la precisione, ma le mie origini sono per metà tedesche trentine e venete, che miscuglio!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sò geloso........
> anche io...stessa altezza...75 kg e lo giuro....anche io 99 di torace.......
> e....tanto per il quadro finale c'ho pure uio un tatuaggio felino ma sul pettorale sx..
> la date anche a me un pò di considerazione?


vedere vedere....
circonferenza de panza quanto?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> 99 di torace...... hai fatto si sport, e poi si vede.
> muscoli....non hai grasso da quel che osservo.


 
si un sacco di sport agonistici,dal calcio allo snowboard , nuoto ecc, poi il solito trauma al ginocchio e ti saluto.comunque faccio quello che posso, cammina molto e mangio equilbrato


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dici???
> aiutooo!!!! sono del profondo sud , un isola per la precisione, ma le mie origini sono per metà tedesche trentine e venete, che miscuglio!!!


Lasciamo fare al destino Leone....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ma....azzo.....e quella ti lascia!!!!
> 
> 
> ma....non è possibile.
> ...


misteri della psiche umana, ma ognuno fa le scelte che fa, ti ripeto certi motti sono azzeccati, considera che quall persona non poi tanto normale per certe cose, quindi non influenza il pensiero delle donne "normali"


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sò geloso........
> anche io...stessa altezza...75 kg e lo giuro....anche io 99 di torace.......
> e....tanto per il quadro finale c'ho pure uio un tatuaggio felino ma sul pettorale sx..
> la date anche a me un pò di considerazione?


giusto siamo in due, avanti la prossima!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone, se adesso non ricambi i fiori di Giusy, vengo giù nell'isola e ti spacco anche l'altro ginocchio.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si ma dite anche l'età please....


 
se leggi il mio nick.... 34 anni fatti ad agosto, leone ascendente leone


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo forum diventa sempre più interessante....


 
allora è vero che le donne sono maniache!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> niente laurea però....sono ignorante di mio.....


ma conta sino ad un certo punto, figurati


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora è vero che le donne sono maniache!!!!


 
Ritiro i fiori....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai morire..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
le donne impazziscono quando annusano l'odore giusto, tranne la mia ex  ah ah


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lasciamo fare al destino Leone....


per ora non è stato tanto positivo, 2007 da dimenticare direi


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leone, se adesso non ricambi i fiori di Giusy, vengo giù nell'isola e ti spacco anche l'altro ginocchio.


 
ci manca anche questo adesso


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ritiro i fiori....


 
no perchè????sono ben accetti


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no perchè????sono ben accetti


E tu dici che siamo maniache noi donne....


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vedere vedere....
> circonferenza de panza quanto?


wè io sono longilineo!!!!!!!! chidere a chi mi ha visto.....PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

(e vabbè una leggera leggera panzetta c'è ma non si nota.........)


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no perchè????sono ben accetti


Leone, io te lo devo dire... con le donne sei una frana. punto.
sei un bravo ragazzo, ma ti manca quella sensibilità che ti renderebbe stupendo.
le donne ( anche le brave ragazze, mica io..) fanno attenzione ai piccoli particolari.
ecco. ogni tanto sei di un grezzo che disarma anche chi per te esprime un gesto empatico...
magari pensaci. sai che io queste cose te le dico perché ti ho adottato e ci tengo che mi vieni su bene...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E tu dici che siamo maniache noi donne....


 
vabbè ma un fondo di verità c'è sempre dai!!


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma conta sino ad un certo punto, figurati


era solo una battuta eh? darei un rene per poter prendere una laurea...per soddisfazione personale e se servisse...tanto meglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(minchia stavo per scrivere servirebbe 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leone, io te lo devo dire... con le donne sei una frana. punto.
> sei un bravo ragazzo, ma ti manca quella sensibilità che ti renderebbe stupendo.
> le donne ( anche le brave ragazze, mica io..) fanno attenzione ai piccoli particolari.
> ecco. ogni tanto sei di un grezzo che disarma anche chi per te esprime un gesto empatico...
> magari pensaci. sai che io queste cose te le dico perché ti ho adottato e ci tengo che mi vieni su bene...


 
ma quale frana,!!! guarda che sono molto sensibile e cavaliere, la mia era una  battuta


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> wè io sono longilineo!!!!!!!! chidere a chi mi ha visto.....PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> (e vabbè una leggera leggera panzetta c'è ma non si nota.........)


bonazzo ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS:adesso se non mi mandi l'emoticon con i fiori mi incazzo, però, eh....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> era solo una battuta eh? darei un rene per poter prendere una laurea...per soddisfazione personale e se servisse...tanto meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma perchè non ci provi allora??


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bonazzo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





































più di così non posso..............


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma perchè non ci provi allora??


problemi finanziari leone.....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma quale frana,!!! guarda che sono molto sensibile e cavaliere, la mia era una battuta


le tue sono sempre battute, infatti non me la sono mai presa..
ma ogni tanto, lasciatelo dire, sembrano prese per il culo...
ok. non è che a me sposti la vita di un mm, che sia chiaro. lo dico per te.
prova ad aprire il cuore senza pregiudizi... le cose belle a volte le trovi proprio nei luoghi più impensati. in altre parole: smollati!


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> le tue sono sempre battute, infatti non me la sono mai presa..
> ma ogni tanto, lasciatelo dire, sembrano prese per il culo...
> ok. non è che a me sposti la vita di un mm, che sia chiaro. lo dico per te.
> prova ad aprire il cuore senza pregiudizi... le cose belle a volte le trovi proprio nei luoghi più impensati. in altre parole: smollati!


sei andata sul sito inglese delle scommesse e hai puntato sulla coppia giusy-leone?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> più di così non posso..............


 
uau.... 
(che figo che sei Alex... lo dico senza retorica...)


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sei andata sul sito inglese delle scommesse e hai puntato sulla coppia giusy-leone?


e che cazz. ci ho provato ma me lo davano 20 a 1... capisci che...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> più di così non posso..............


 
E a me?


----------



## Old SarahM. (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> era solo una battuta eh? darei un rene per poter prendere una laurea...per soddisfazione personale e se servisse...tanto meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusami ma devo dirlo: scrivi da plurilaureato


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> scusami ma devo dirlo: scrivi da plurilaureato


Alex, è un figo. lauree o no, è uno che in una situazione assurda di vita, ha saputo e sa, dare il meglio di se stesso.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> problemi finanziari leone.....


 
capisco, ma comunque non costa moltissimo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> le tue sono sempre battute, infatti non me la sono mai presa..
> ma ogni tanto, lasciatelo dire, sembrano prese per il culo...
> ok. non è che a me sposti la vita di un mm, che sia chiaro. lo dico per te.
> prova ad aprire il cuore senza pregiudizi... le cose belle a volte le trovi proprio nei luoghi più impensati. in altre parole: smollati!


 
non sono prese per il culo ti assicuro,


----------



## Old SarahM. (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Alex, è un figo. lauree o no, è uno che in una situazione assurda di vita, ha saputo e sa, dare il meglio di se stesso.


le lauree non contano poi molto, infatti ...


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Alex, è un figo. lauree o no, è uno che in una situazione assurda di vita, ha saputo e sa, dare il meglio di se stesso.


o madonnina bella!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ho un EGO così adesso....


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> capisco, ma comunque non costa moltissimo


leone non so quando ti sei laureato ma presumo una decina di anni fa, se è andato tutto liscio) ma adesso costa, costa......e anche pensando di studiare come un pazzo x prendere una borsa di studio non avrei il tempo.....


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e che cazz. ci ho provato ma me lo davano 20 a 1... capisci che...


capisco..eccome...
al sostegno spirituale non ci si tira mai indietro


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> o madonnina bella!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bè, ma tu sei un'anima bella provata dalla vita... ma da quando ti leggo, sia qui che in dol, non solo sei andato avanti, ma non hai mai rimpianto le scelte che hai fatto... e di questo ti si può solo rendere merito.
poi lo sai, che io se dico una cosa è perché la sento... chè, già ci ho una mezza incazzatura pronta da sfogare, anche qui dentro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e siccome un po' mi conosci, sai, no... come andrà a finire....


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, ma tu sei un'anima bella provata dalla vita... ma da quando ti leggo, sia qui che in dol, non solo sei andato avanti, ma non hai mai rimpianto le scelte che hai fatto... e di questo ti si può solo rendere merito.
> poi lo sai, che io se dico una cosa è perché la sento... chè, già ci ho una mezza incazzatura pronta da sfogare, anche qui dentro...
> 
> 
> ...


vado anche io sul sito? a me lo danno 30 a 1 

	
	
		
		
	


	










è difficile anna però, molto difficile......


----------



## leone73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> leone non so quando ti sei laureato ma presumo una decina di anni fa, se è andato tutto liscio) ma adesso costa, costa......e anche pensando di studiare come un pazzo x prendere una borsa di studio non avrei il tempo.....


non dieci anni, fa qualche annetto l'ho perso, tra militare ecc.
adesso non saprei ma la prima rata quanto può costare?? 300 euro circa???


----------



## Old SarahM. (16 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non dieci anni, fa qualche annetto l'ho perso, tra militare ecc.
> adesso non saprei ma la prima rata quanto può costare?? 300 euro circa???


 
forse 1300 ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

650 in Statale a Milano


----------



## Old SarahM. (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 650 in Statale a Milano


Qui da me è in base al reddito. Anche lassù?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (16 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> le donne impazziscono quando annusano l'odore giusto, tranne la mia ex ah ah


anche gli uomini.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (16 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> scusami ma devo dirlo: scrivi da plurilaureato


quoto.....e non è l'unico in questo forum.............


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 650 in Statale a Milano


scusa ma a me risulta di più e dipende dal reddito se non sbaglio. io ricordo 900...
e il resto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Qui da me è in base al reddito. Anche lassù?


La seconda rata, la prima di base è uguale per tutti... Ma cambia a seconda dell'università ...non so in Bicocca o al Politecnico o Cattolica IULM o Bocconi ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !!!)o ....


----------



## leone73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> forse 1300 ...


la prima rata?? no, forse 1300 in totale all'anno, ma dipende dal reddito


----------



## leone73 (16 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> anche gli uomini.....


ti devo confessare che io non tanto, a me piace molto lo sguardo


----------



## @lex (16 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> la prima rata?? no, forse 1300 in totale all'anno, ma dipende dal reddito


hai detto cotica!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












aggiungici i libri e io nel pensier mi fingo...........morto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Ottobre 2007)

Amici vado a nanna....
Leone caro, sappi che sono anch'io una leonessa....
Quando vogliamo incontrarci per annusarci...a disposizione!





Baci a tutti!
Soprattutto a te Alex.....


----------



## @lex (17 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Amici vado a nanna....
> Leone caro, sappi che sono anch'io una leonessa....
> Quando vogliamo incontrarci per annusarci...a disposizione!
> 
> ...


azzzz!!!!!!!!!!!
baci anche a te giusy...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> wè io sono longilineo!!!!!!!! chidere a chi mi ha visto.....PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> (e vabbè una leggera leggera panzetta c'è ma non si nota.........)


torace 99, panza 199


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2007)

*Piccole feline crescono...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Amici vado a nanna....
> Leone caro, sappi che sono anch'io una leonessa....
> Quando vogliamo incontrarci per annusarci...a disposizione!
> 
> ...


E poi mi facevi la timida per mettere l'annuncio sui contatti!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Notte giusy!


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si vede???


Leone ma non ci sono i colori ... forse hai intenzione di abbellirlo piu in la'?


----------



## cat (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dici???
> aiutooo!!!! sono del profondo sud , un isola per la precisione, ma le mie origini sono per metà tedesche trentine e venete, che miscuglio!!!


oserei dire perfetto del tutto.
leonneeee.


----------



## cat (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> la prima rata?? no, forse 1300 in totale all'anno, ma dipende dal reddito


 

1710 euro a padova( facoltà tipo ingenieria).
sì è iscritto mio figlio maggiore...un salasso.
poi li sei obbligato a comprare nuovi i libri del prof. all'esame ti controla che non siano usati ( così l'insegnante ci guadagna anche li).


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Amici vado a nanna....
> Leone caro, sappi che sono anch'io una leonessa....
> Quando vogliamo incontrarci per annusarci...a disposizione!
> 
> ...


siamo entrambi tosti allora!!! due persone dello stesso segno,ahi ahi!!!
ma che è una proposta???? ah ah


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzzz!!!!!!!!!!!
> baci anche a te giusy...


non perde tempo ah ah!!!


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone ma non ci sono i colori ... forse hai intenzione di abbellirlo piu in la'?


lo lascio così perchè i colori l'avrebbero appesantito troppo, e comunque in foto non rende molto.


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> oserei dire perfetto del tutto.
> leonneeee.


no dai, nessuno è perfetto, ma ci sono ragazze accecate dalla stronzaggine purtroppo che non si accontentano. cazzo a volte sono rabbioso e le vorrei spaccare il muso


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> 1710 euro a padova( facoltà tipo ingenieria).
> sì è iscritto mio figlio maggiore...un salasso.
> poi li sei obbligato a comprare nuovi i libri del prof. all'esame ti controla che non siano usati ( così l'insegnante ci guadagna anche li).



che prezzi!!! ed i professori sono i soliti bastardi, ma guarda che non potrebbero costringere gli studenti a comprare i loro testi


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ho le immagini del tatuaggio da far vedere agli interessati/eeee, come si mettono le foto???


 
ciccio.. sono piombata su sto post sperando di vedere dei bicipiti con su qualcosa di godereccio. e non trovo manco 'na foto.. dove le hai messe? dimmelo sto sbavando!!!


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> ciccio.. sono piombata su sto post sperando di vedere dei bicipiti con su qualcosa di godereccio. e non trovo manco 'na foto.. dove le hai messe? dimmelo sto sbavando!!!


nella prima pagina, dovresti vederle


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> ciccio.. sono piombata su sto post sperando di vedere dei bicipiti con su qualcosa di godereccio. e non trovo manco 'na foto.. dove le hai messe? dimmelo sto sbavando!!!


anzi nella pag numero 2


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> nella prima pagina, dovresti vederle


 
o sò ciecata o sò ciecata.. non le vedo


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> o sò ciecata o sò ciecata.. non le vedo


strano, sono nella n 2, sotto le scritte dovresti vedere la foto piccola, ci clicchi sopra e si ingrandisce


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> strano, sono nella n 2, sotto le scritte dovresti vedere la foto piccola, ci clicchi sopra e si ingrandisce


 
aspetta.. vado a vede... sbavo e torno


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si vede???


 

sìììììììììììì si vede  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mio marito lì ha una testa di drago  

	
	
		
		
	


	




wow  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    bello leone


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> sìììììììììììì si vede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio ha un significato ben preciso


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> il mio ha un significato ben preciso


 
ok non ho studiato.. dammi ripetizioni


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> ok non ho studiato.. dammi ripetizioni


è il mio segno zodiacale, e simboleggia la mia rinascita (il leone che ruggisce su una roccia) per una nuova vita (il sole che splende) che l'aspetta dopo una grandissima delusione sentimentale. speriamo che sia davvero così, perchè il periodo è davvero nero


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è il mio segno zodiacale, e simboleggia la mia rinascita (il leone che ruggisce su una roccia) per una nuova vita (il sole che splende) che l'aspetta dopo una grandissima delusione sentimentale. speriamo che sia davvero così, perchè il periodo è davvero nero


leggi qui
http://www.oroscopi.com/pianeti/urano.html

scopri dove hai la posizione di urano e poi vedrai se il periodo è migliore d'ora in poi, così dovrebbe essere perchè urano è in esilio nel tuo segno, ma cmq varia a seconda delle case.. magari non ci hai capito una mazza ma dai un'occhiata lo stesso è interessante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    beso


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> leggi qui
> http://www.oroscopi.com/pianeti/urano.html
> 
> scopri dove hai la posizione di urano e poi vedrai se il periodo è migliore d'ora in poi, così dovrebbe essere perchè urano è in esilio nel tuo segno, ma cmq varia a seconda delle case.. magari non ci hai capito una mazza ma dai un'occhiata lo stesso è interessante
> ...


mi dice che urano in base alla mia data è in bilancia, che significa??


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> mi dice che urano in base alla mia data è in bilancia, che significa??


 
dammila data di nascita in mp che ti faccio il calcolo delle case e te lo dico


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> dammila data di nascita in mp che ti faccio il calcolo delle case e te lo dico


mandata!!


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mandata!!


 
leo ti ci ritrovi?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> leo ti ci ritrovi?


 
si, più o meno


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> leo ti ci ritrovi?


sarei curiosa di sapere cosa ne è uscito fuori dalla ricerca.
se si può, ovviamente.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarei curiosa di sapere cosa ne è uscito fuori dalla ricerca.
> se si può, ovviamente.


i pratica ti dice come sei dal punto di vista astrologico, e molte cose in effetti combaciano


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> i pratica ti dice come sei dal punto di vista astrologico, e molte cose in effetti combaciano


 
mitico leo


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> i pratica ti dice come sei dal punto di vista astrologico, e molte cose in effetti combaciano


ah.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah.


 
scettica??


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> scettica??


 
no, no. però alla fine non è che mi hai detto in cosa ti riconosci.
tutto qua.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no. però alla fine non è che mi hai detto in cosa ti riconosci.
> tutto qua.


 
bene o male, le caratterisitche del mio segno corrispondo a ciò che sono,ovvero, generoso , forte di carattere, altruista, fedele,  un po egocentrico, amante delle belle cose, un po scontroso e testardo, un capo, ecc


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2007)

Bello il tatuaggio... Leone ma l'ascendente?


----------



## tatitati (17 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello il tatuaggio... Leone ma l'ascendente?


sempre leone.. ha doppio di tutto come me  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cavoli oggi sono al top!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bello il tatuaggio... Leone ma l'ascendente?


 
come dice titina, leone ascendente leone


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> come dice titina, leone ascendente leone


Pure io!!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure io!!!!!


 
siamo a posto allora


----------



## cat (17 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> come dice titina, leone ascendente leone


 

anche mio figlio di 19 anni è leone ascendente leone.
mitica combinazione....


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> anche mio figlio di 19 anni è leone ascendente leone.
> mitica combinazione....


certo c'è sempre un significato, ti consiglio di comprenderlo perchè ha un carattere sincero e onesto (non tradisce mai), anche se a volte un po burbero

tuo filgio è di luglio o agosto???


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ha un carattere sincero e onesto (non tradisce mai)


uffa uffa uffa...


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

perchè uffa???


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> perchè uffa???


Devi andare OLTRE Leone, altrimenti non ti passerà più... Amore meritato, amore che si merita. L'amore non si merita...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Devi andare OLTRE Leone, altrimenti non ti passerà più... Amore meritato, amore che si merita. L'amore non si merita...


 
dicevo in generale, la mia storia non centra


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Ottobre 2007)

Eccomi...sono tornata!
Io sono Leone ascendente Scorpione, un segnaccio insomma!
No scherzo, sono solo molto dinamica e ho tante idee, almeno così dice Urano...
Ciao Leone! Ciao a tutti!
Il mitico Alex dov'è??????


----------



## leone73 (17 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eccomi...sono tornata!
> Io sono Leone ascendente Scorpione, un segnaccio insomma!
> No scherzo, sono solo molto dinamica e ho tante idee, almeno così dice Urano...
> Ciao Leone! Ciao a tutti!
> Il mitico Alex dov'è??????



il leone è comunque un segno tosto


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 650 in Statale a Milano


credo dipenda dal tipo di facoltà, se umanistica o scientifica.....le seconde costano di + perchè  credo ci sia nel conto l'uso dei laboratori.....o qlcsa del genere


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> dammila data di nascita in mp che ti faccio il calcolo delle case e te lo dico


uh.....anche io.....il calcolo delle case................


----------



## cat (18 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> certo c'è sempre un significato, ti consiglio di comprenderlo perchè ha un carattere sincero e onesto (non tradisce mai), anche se a volte un po burbero
> 
> tuo filgio è di luglio o agosto???


 
mio figlio è del 3 agosto.

l'amore più grande della mia vita è del 22 agosto.

*tu di che giorno sei leone?*


i leoni sono grandi persone.
si, vero, bisogna saperli a volte comprendere ma sono molto corretti e onesti.
fedeli, confermo.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio figlio è del 3 agosto.
> 
> l'amore più grande della mia vita è del 22 agosto.
> 
> ...


I leoni forse...ma le leonesse...uhmmmmm!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(Ovviamente non parlo dei presenti!)


----------



## cat (18 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> I leoni forse...ma le leonesse...uhmmmmm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non riesco a cosiderare come possano essere le leonesse.
di carattere molto forte e duro, spietato direi a volte.


io ho relazionato con leoni maschi e ti devo dire che la maggior parte di loro hanno una personalità che non passa inosservata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2007)

*;-)*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> I leoni forse...ma le leonesse...uhmmmmm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RRRRuaw
cos'hai da dire, tu!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non riesco a cosiderare come possano essere le leonesse.
> di carattere molto forte e duro, spietato direi a volte.
> 
> 
> io ho relazionato con leoni maschi e ti devo dire che la maggior parte di loro hanno una personalità che non passa inosservata.


Sono una bavarese!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> mio figlio è del 3 agosto.
> 
> l'amore più grande della mia vita è del 22 agosto.
> 
> ...


è così!!!
sono del 12 agosto, ecco perchè ti piacciono i leoni!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> I leoni forse...ma le leonesse...uhmmmmm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma non è che l'oroscopo voglia dire tutto!!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> RRRRuaw
> cos'hai da dire, tu!?


La faccina che fischietta no eh???  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Storie di vita vissuta...che te debbo dì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










(La mia più cara amica - solo amica - è cmque una leonessa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## La Lupa (18 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> RRRRuaw
> cos'hai da dire, tu!?


Diglielo Persichè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io comunque, NON sono una bavarese.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Ottobre 2007)

Noi leonesse siamo dolcissime....


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Ammazza...manco due giorni e già trovo 158 messaggi nel thread sul tatuaggio di leone...

O_O ho la sensazione leone, che avrai presto di che consolarti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: il tatuaggio non mi piace molto, ma la posa del leone con i raggi dietro è abbastanza originale, di solito lo fanno a bocca aperta tipo quello del cinema..non lo colorare, ok?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Ottobre 2007)

*E che sei?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Diglielo Persichè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiramisù?!?! Bignolata???Cream Caramel???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Diglielo Persichè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dir la verità neanch'io ...volevo dire una charlotte ...ma temevo richiedesse conoscenze di alta pasticceria comprendere il paragone...


----------



## leone73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ammazza...manco due giorni e già trovo 158 messaggi nel thread sul tatuaggio di leone...
> 
> O_O ho la sensazione leone, che avrai presto di che consolarti!!!
> 
> ...


ho avuto successo, lo ammetto!!!
comuenque foto rendono poco, dal vivo è meglio ovviamente.
comunque ha la bocca aperta perchè ruggisce, non lo faccio colorare, va bene così


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A dir la verità neanch'io ...volevo dire una charlotte ...ma temevo richiedesse conoscenze di alta pasticceria comprendere il paragone...


 
Vi prego non parlate di dolci.... Ho una voglia!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ammazza...manco due giorni e già trovo 158 messaggi nel thread sul tatuaggio di leone...
> 
> O_O ho la sensazione leone, che avrai presto di che consolarti!!!
> 
> ...


Se eleggessimo mister forum, Leone avrebbe ottime possibilità!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se eleggessimo mister forum, Leone avrebbe ottime possibilità!


 
non esagariamo dai!!!, avete visto solo un braccio in fondo


----------



## La Lupa (18 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tiramisù?!?! Bignolata???Cream Caramel???


Mmmm...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non c'ho mai pensato... A volte una Sacher, a volte una Cassata siciliana.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non esagariamo dai!!!, avete visto solo un braccio in fondo


 
ecco così imparate, così il tatuaggio si vede meglio


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone....ma hai la barba?????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leone....ma hai la barba?????


 
no, non me la faccio da 3 giorni ah ah


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no, non me la faccio da 3 giorni ah ah


Ora vogliamo la foto prima e dopo la barba!
Poi valuteremo!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ora vogliamo la foto prima e dopo la barba!
> Poi valuteremo!!!!


non corriamo!!! uno vi da il dito e vi prendete tutto il braccio!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non esagariamo dai!!!, avete visto solo un braccio in fondo


eh. ma sono le braccia quelle che ci abbracciano, ci fanno sentire protette..
e tu ci hai un bel braccio.
di testa sei ancora un po' scampanato, ma ci lavoreremo su...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non corriamo!!! uno vi da il dito e vi prendete tutto il braccio!!!


Ma il braccio l'abbiamo visto....
Ora vogliamo di più!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh. ma sono le braccia quelle che ci abbracciano, ci fanno sentire protette..
> e tu ci hai un bel braccio.
> di testa sei ancora un po' *scampanato*, ma ci lavoreremo su...
















   che ricordi mi hai resuscitato


----------



## leone73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh. ma sono le braccia quelle che ci abbracciano, ci fanno sentire protette..
> e tu ci hai un bel braccio.
> di testa sei ancora un po' scampanato, ma ci lavoreremo su...


scampanato??sono invece molto razionale, certo di fronte acret cose prevale la parte più debole, ma già sto meglio e non è passato nemmeno un mese


----------



## leone73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma il braccio l'abbiamo visto....
> Ora vogliamo di più!!!!


e che mi date in cambio??


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> e che mi date in cambio??


che fai, ti prostituisci?


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> che ricordi mi hai resuscitato


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> scampanato??sono invece molto razionale, certo di fronte acret cose prevale la parte più debole, ma già sto meglio e non è passato nemmeno un mese


se va bè... quindi secondo te non c'è niente da rivedere nel tuo modo di essere...?


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


>



Ti ricordi eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















    che bei tempi ...

PS *LUI* aveva una cosa bella ... tanto umorismo


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ricordi eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non solo. aveva quel qualcosa in più che si chiama umanità...
bei tempi veramente...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non solo. aveva quel qualcosa in più che si chiama umanità...
> bei tempi veramente...


GIA' ... il grande stronzolo!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' ... il grande stronzolo!


e non farmi venire la nostalgia dai... che se no invito qua anche kk (che poi mi sa che lo hanno bannato pure lui, visto che adesso usa altri nick... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  
così per quando torna Lui, organizziamo una bella rimpatriata.
vedi che vedevo giusto quando dicevo: parenti serpenti?


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non farmi venire la nostalgia dai... che se no invito qua anche*kk *(che poi mi sa che lo hanno bannato pure lui, visto che adesso usa altri nick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk ​

... VADE RETRO SATANA ...


TI PREGO no!


----------



## leone73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> che fai, ti prostituisci?


e visto l'andazzo ah ah


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> kk ​
> 
> 
> ... VADE RETRO SATANA ...
> ...


mi hai fatto ribaltare dalla sedia... ma te lo immagini...?
Kk/Fa reloaded? altro che matrix...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi hai fatto ribaltare dalla sedia... ma te lo immagini...?
> Kk/Fa reloaded? altro che matrix...


Anna guarda che negli ultimi tempi andavano d'accordo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè... quindi secondo te non c'è niente da rivedere nel tuo modo di essere...?


 
ti sbagli, c'è molto e me nerendo conto, ma nessuno è perfetto, anche la mia ex aveva moooolte cose da rivedere,però quando si vuole bene diciamo npure che si accetta la persona per come è


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> e visto *l'andazzo* ah ah


de che'? ... mo stai attento che le fanciulle non ti fanno un mazziatone Leon ... per primo ti taglieranno la criniera e ti ridurranno a fare BEHHH BEHHH BEHHH, da leone passerai a pecora ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti sbagli, c'è molto e me nerendo conto, ma nessuno è perfetto, anche la mia ex aveva moooolte cose da rivedere,però *quando si vuole bene diciamo npure che si accetta la persona per come è*


inizia tu da ora ad accettarla per quello che e', una donna, con la sua forza e le sue fragilita'


----------



## leone73 (18 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> inizia tu da ora ad accettarla per quello che e', una donna, con la sua forza e le sue fragilita'


e la sua vigliaccheria e malattiie deressive varia direi, e poi non l'accetto perchè per me non esiste più, anzi mai esistita


----------



## @lex (18 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eccomi...sono tornata!
> Io sono Leone ascendente Scorpione, un segnaccio insomma!
> No scherzo, sono solo molto dinamica e ho tante idee, almeno così dice Urano...
> Ciao Leone! Ciao a tutti!
> Il mitico Alex dov'è??????


il mitico 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  alex non può collegarsi di giorno perchè lavoro e non ho internet. 
ciao giusy..


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non corriamo!!! uno vi da il dito e vi prendete tutto il braccio!!!


beh....visto il braccio.......


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> il mitico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leone, sono contenta che stai meglio!!!! 
Alex come stai? News????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> beh....visto il braccio.......


 
queste donne!!! ma come dobbiamo fare noi maschietti???


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Leone, sono contenta che stai meglio!!!!
> Alex come stai? News????


 
grazie, sto usando armi  potenti, il cervello e la razionalità!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> grazie, sto usando armi potenti, il cervello e la razionalità!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> grazie, sto usando armi potenti, il cervello e la razionalità!!!


Ehm...scusa... _ce ne sarebbe anche un'altra per completare l'arsenale..._

_...ma poi non voglio passare per maniaca... 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_


_...è solo cruda verità...._

_alle donne anche la terza arma interessa molto, credo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## leone73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ehm...scusa... _ce ne sarebbe anche un'altra per completare l'arsenale..._
> 
> _...ma poi non voglio passare per maniaca...
> 
> ...


ho capito, ma magari interessa a quelle normali e non spostate di cervello che  di fatto scelgono chi è meno armato!!! (vedi sempre la mia ex che me lo ha pure detto al tel!!! mah???)
certo è che poi bisogna avere un po di tutto, non una ocsa sola e basta, piuttosto che un 'altra


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (19 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ho capito, ma magari interessa a quelle normali e non spostate di cervello che di fatto scelgono chi è meno armato!!! (vedi sempre la mia ex che me lo ha pure detto al tel!!! mah???)
> certo è che poi bisogna avere un po di tutto, non una ocsa sola e basta, piuttosto che un 'altra


Ti ha detto che sei meno armato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ti illudere, interessa a TUTTE...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> queste donne!!! ma come dobbiamo fare noi maschietti???


siamo insopportabili, ma senza di noi non si può stare o.....siamo molto di più dell'altra metà del cielo, siamo la metà in cui gli uomini cercano l'azzurro


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> siamo insopportabili, ma senza di noi non si può stare o.....siamo molto di più dell'altra metà del cielo, siamo la metà in cui gli uomini cercano l'azzurro


infatti l'azzurro/blu è il mio colore preferito...e non scherzo....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ti ha detto che sei meno armato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no no, ha detto che quello nuovo è meno armato, pensa che cogliona


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> infatti l'azzurro/blu è il mio colore preferito...e non scherzo....


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no no, ha detto che quello nuovo è meno armato, pensa che cogliona


sarà più armato nella stessa zona ma dalla parte opposta


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sarà più armato nella stessa zona ma dalla parte opposta


----------



## Old Leone 73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sarà più armato nella stessa zona ma dalla parte opposta


 
????????????????????????????


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ????????????????????????????


Immagino si riferisca ad un bel fondoschiena.... 
Giusto Alex?


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Immagino si riferisca ad un bel fondoschiena....
> Giusto Alex?


non proprio....quello che esternamente sta sul fondoschiena e tendenzialmente si tira fuori per pagare


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sarà più armato nella stessa zona ma dalla parte opposta


questa è bellissima


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non proprio....quello che esternamente sta sul fondoschiena e tendenzialmente si tira fuori per pagare


Ah... non c'avevo proprio pensato....
Che ingenua....


----------



## leone73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non proprio....quello che esternamente sta sul fondoschiena e tendenzialmente si tira fuori per pagare


sarà la stanchezza, ma non capisco


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> sarà la stanchezza, ma non capisco


leoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  armato di portafogli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

leone le chiarificazioni meglio farle in pvt che se ti legge anna s'incazza


----------



## leone73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> leoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  armato di portafogli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no tranquillo, non è così, sono più benestante io fidati, non questo il caso


----------



## leone73 (19 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> leone le chiarificazioni meglio farle in pvt che se ti legge anna s'incazza


ma si incazza sempre con me


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> no tranquillo, non è così, sono più benestante io fidati, non questo il caso


e allora non si spiega.....sarai mica un pò egoista?...chiedo....


----------



## @lex (19 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ma si incazza sempre con me


quando si prende qualcosa a cuore....e per la verità anche se non se la prende 
SCHERZO ANNA!!!!!


----------



## leone73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e allora non si spiega.....sarai mica un pò egoista?...chiedo....


non saprei onestamente, forse una forma di protesta, un messaggio per stimolarmi, boh???
per ora ci ha perso lei onestamente, mah??


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (20 Ottobre 2007)

..e te lo dice pure...che è armato meno, quell'altro...
é proprio senza speranza!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> ..e te lo dice pure...che è armato meno, quell'altro...
> é proprio senza speranza!


 
guarda non sò cosa pensare davvero, chissà qual è il significato, ammesso che ci sia, forse è masochista, oppure ha fatto una scelta sacrificando delle cose in favore di altre che ritiene più importanti, boh??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e allora non si spiega.....sarai mica un pò egoista?...chiedo....


 
egoista in che senso?


----------



## @lex (20 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> egoista in che senso?


azzzzz ancora ci pensi?
egoista che pensavi più a te che a lei, in ogni senso.....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> azzzzz ancora ci pensi?
> egoista che pensavi più a te che a lei, in ogni senso.....


una cosa che non so fare proprio è l'egoista t'assicuro, sotto ogni aspetto, anzi dal trattamento che mi ha riservato, alla fine l'egoista è stata lei


----------



## Old Leone 73 (20 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> una cosa che non so fare proprio è l'egoista t'assicuro, sotto ogni aspetto, anzi dal trattamento che mi ha riservato, alla fine l'egoista è stata lei


nemmeno a livello sessuale, ovviamente con alti e bassi come tutte le persone normali, e col modo che ognuno ha di esprimersi ed esprimere sentimento al proprio partner


----------



## cat (21 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> nemmeno a livello sessuale, ovviamente con alti e bassi come tutte le persone normali, e col modo che ognuno ha di esprimersi ed esprimere sentimento al proprio partner


 
giuro che tutte le volte che un uomo dice " alti e bassi" parlando del suo andamento sessuale, io svengo dal ridere.
immagino la scena..... su.....giù!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (21 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> giuro che tutte le volte che un uomo dice " alti e bassi" parlando del suo andamento sessuale, io svengo dal ridere.
> immagino la scena..... su.....giù!!!!


nel senso che nessuno è una macchina on/off, ci sono periodi in cui subentrano i problemi della vita da superare. è normale, ma non per tutti evidentemente


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Ottobre 2007)

Leone più ti leggo e meno mi capacito di come quella scellerata abbia potuto lasciare una persona come te: un lavoratore, dolce, delicato, al tempo stesso protettivo con lei, "ben armato", attento ai suoi bisogni psicofisici, attento alla sua sessualità.
Sicuramente questa ragazza deve proprio essere una demente!!!


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Leone più ti leggo e meno mi capacito di come quella scellerata abbia potuto lasciare una persona come te: un lavoratore, dolce, delicato, al tempo stesso protettivo con lei, "ben armato", attento ai suoi bisogni psicofisici, attento alla sua sessualità.
> Sicuramente questa ragazza deve proprio essere una demente!!!


per molte cose è stata molto demente, per altre ha avuto le sue ragioni, ed ha fatto una scelta dura, ma ha scelto per se stessa (col metodo peggiore  ovviamente), per la soluzione di problemi che io non potevo risolvere


----------



## Old unodinoi (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> per molte cose è stata molto demente, per altre ha avuto le sue ragioni, ed ha fatto una scelta dura, *ma ha scelto per se stessa* (col metodo peggiore ovviamente), per la soluzione di problemi che io non potevo risolvere


Non conosco persone felici che hanno scelto per altri e non per se stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

*ehm*

Quasi ventanni fa un caro amico è stato lasciato dalla moglie (anche lei cara amica) senza motivazioni che lui avesse compreso.
Ha passato le vacanze con noi scavando nella loro vita (15 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) e cercando di capire.
Tutti erano allibiti essendo lui un bell'uomo, simpatco, intelligente, colto, modesto, collaborativo in casa e accomodante rispetto al cibo (esprimeva entusiasmo per le mie verdure al vapore e il riso bollito!) e ottimo padre e lei era sì piena di qualità, ma certo un po' bruttina. Nessuno si capacitava di come avesse potuto lasciarlo (tra l'altro per un uomo molto, molto brutto).
Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo cercando di sviscerare ogni aspetto.
Dopo un mese ho capito e gliel'ho detto: "Sei un rompiballe rigido nelle tue idee! Quel che te è importante è sacro e non ti importa un fico secco di cosa è importante per gli altri!"
Infatti a casa non aveva un soggiorno normale, ma tutti i mobili erano spostati in funzione dell'impianto hi fi per sentire la musica classica che doveva essere ascoltata al volume giusto per avere l'effetto orchestra sinfonica e non era possibile sentire unma "canzonetta" neppure sbucciando le patate e affettando le cipolle! E così per altre cose.
Leone non dico che tu sia così.
Però un po' rigidino lo sei, dai ammettilo!


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quasi ventanni fa un caro amico è stato lasciato dalla moglie (anche lei cara amica) senza motivazioni che lui avesse compreso.
> Ha passato le vacanze con noi scavando nella loro vita (15 anni tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) e cercando di capire.
> Tutti erano allibiti essendo lui un bell'uomo, simpatco, intelligente, colto, modesto, collaborativo in casa e accomodante rispetto al cibo (esprimeva entusiasmo per le mie verdure al vapore e il riso bollito!) e ottimo padre e lei era sì piena di qualità, ma certo un po' bruttina. Nessuno si capacitava di come avesse potuto lasciarlo (tra l'altro per un uomo molto, molto brutto).
> Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo cercando di sviscerare ogni aspetto.
> ...


no no  così, solo un po rigido,ma tenerissimo e comprensivo per tutto il resto.
 ma non hai conosciuto lei ah ah, sai cosa mi dicevano tutti i suoi colleghi di lavoro ecc."ma come fai a stare con una come lei??" un tipo tostissimo, se avessi dovuto usare lo stesso metodo, la lasciavo il giorno dopo, ed invece quando si vuole bene ad una persona si accettano anche gli aspetti meno graditi. è infantile prendersi solo quello che c'è di buono e basta no??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> no no così, solo un po rigido,ma tenerissimo e comprensivo per tutto il resto.
> ma non hai conosciuto lei ah ah, sai cosa mi dicevano tutti i suoi colleghi di lavoro ecc."ma come fai a stare con una come lei??" un tipo tostissimo, se avessi dovuto usare lo stesso metodo, la lasciavo il giorno dopo, ed invece quando si vuole bene ad una persona si accettano anche gli aspetti meno graditi. è infantile prendersi solo quello che c'è di buono e basta no??


Anche lui è tenero e comprensivo; dove lo trovi uno che si entusiasma per le zucchine al vapore e il riso scondito!?
Comunque *il mese dopo* ha trovato un'altra donna con cui sta tuttora innamoratissima e gelosissima di lui ed è contentissimo...


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non conosco persone felici che hanno scelto per altri e non per se stessi.


ti sbagli e così fosse le coppie non esisterebero, in quelle serie in cui ci siv uole davvero bene si sceglie insieme, ci si viene incontro, stare insieme vuol dire sacrificare un parte di se per l'altro e viceversa


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche lui è tenero e comprensivo; dove lo trovi uno che si entusiasma per le zucchine al vapore e il riso scondito!?
> Comunque *il mese dopo* ha trovato un'altra donna con cui sta tuttora innamoratissima e gelosissima di lui ed è contentissimo...



se quella è tenerezza!!

si magari anche questa poi lo molla (spero di sbagliarmi)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> se quella è tenerezza!!
> 
> si magari anche questa poi lo molla (spero di sbagliarmi)


Ha un figlio ventunenne dalla prima (con cui non è durato moltissimo il matrimonio, ma eveva avuto un lungo fidanzamento) e uno diciassettenne dalla seconda (che è già un concertista!). Non sono stati dei flirt comunque e ormai ha sessantanni.


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha un figlio ventunenne dalla prima (con cui non è durato moltissimo il matrimonio, ma eveva avuto un lungo fidanzamento) e uno diciassettenne dalla seconda (che è già un concertista!). Non sono stati dei flirt comunque e ormai ha sessantanni.


basta che sia contento, che posso dire??
io 34 anni ho inziato bene con le storie serie irei ah ah


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> basta che sia contento, che posso dire??
> io 34 anni ho inziato bene con le storie serie irei ah ah


Beh ...fai un po' di conti e ...vedi che hai tempo!


----------



## Old AlexRo (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> basta che sia contento, che posso dire??
> io 34 anni ho inziato bene con le storie serie irei ah ah


Io la cosa più importante che noto è il cambiamento che hai fatto nel tono dei messaggi. Ti ammiro e ti voglio bene genuinamente. Stai superando la difficoltà con stile. Sul resto non entro nel merito. Alla fine un motivo c'è per tutte le cose. Non si può essere perfetti per tutti. L'importante è farsene una ragione ed andare avanti. Chapeau!


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Io la cosa più importante che noto è il cambiamento che hai fatto nel tono dei messaggi. Ti ammiro e ti voglio bene genuinamente. Stai superando la difficoltà con stile. Sul resto non entro nel merito. Alla fine un motivo c'è per tutte le cose. Non si può essere perfetti per tutti. L'importante è farsene una ragione ed andare avanti. Chapeau!


grazie e viceversa.

c'è sempre un motivo nelle cose, ma ci sono anche casi in cui chi fa certe scelte se ne possa pentire amaramente dopo aver visto cosa signifca avere a che fare con chi  davvero non è perfetto anzi...

 poi la ragione nemmeno me la faccio , vado avanti e basta, non voglio  altro perdere tempo.
 forse le ragioni se le farà un giorno qualche altro per le azioni commesse adesso.


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh ...fai un po' di conti e ...vedi che hai tempo!


dioede da cosa voflio fare, se divertirmi e cambiare ogni due tre, oppure trovare la persona giusta per vivere tutta la vita, allora non c''è moltissimo tempo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> dioede da cosa voflio fare, se divertirmi e cambiare ogni due tre, oppure trovare la persona giusta per vivere tutta la vita, allora non c''è moltissimo tempo


Dicevo di fare i conti delle vicende del mio amico.
Amico poi ...boh ...gli ho detto della separazione con un sms, ma non si è degnato di chiamarmi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Però forse l'ha intercettato e fatto sparire la moglie gelosissima (mi aveva anche dato il numero di cell falso, quando li avevo incontrati, ma era stata smascherata dal figlio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   boh che ne so se magari durante quella vacanza lui ci avesse fatto un pensierino e l'abbia detto a lei...io non avevo neppure pensato alla possibilità, ma magari lui no...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dicevo di fare i conti delle vicende del mio amico.
> Amico poi ...boh ...gli ho detto della separazione con un sms, ma non si è degnato di chiamarmi
> 
> 
> ...


la gelosia a volte può servire, non quella eccessiva, ma quella giusta, quella che ad esempio non avuto io con la mia ex,  sono stato troppo democratico e non mandarla a cagare (ovvero trattarla male) quando parlava troppo di maschi, degli ex ecc.
bisogna saper misurare i comporatamenti e non annullarsi mai per l'altro


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non saprei onestamente, forse una forma di protesta, un messaggio per stimolarmi, boh???
> per ora ci ha perso lei onestamente, mah??


se dici che ci ha perso lei....perchè traspare sempre un certo astio nei tuoi post?


----------



## leone73 (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> se dici che ci ha perso lei....perchè traspare sempre un certo astio nei tuoi post?


dopo 5 anni  ed un perdono, e poi cornificato a distanza (in segreto  e nonostante lei vedesse anche me) e poi lasciato  (ed ingannato, sinoa 2 giorni prima di rivederela dopo 2 msi di attesa e lei diceva di continuo che mi amava e che tornava con me) al tel in modo violento e brutale .

ti basta?? chi ci ha perso secondo te ??


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> ti sbagli e così fosse le coppie non esisterebero, in quelle serie in cui ci siv uole davvero bene si sceglie insieme, ci si viene incontro, stare insieme vuol dire sacrificare un parte di se per l'altro e viceversa


Meno male che ci sei tu che non sbagli mai. Sbagliano sempre gli altri. Lei ti ha mollato perchè hai davvero un carattere del cazzo .... diciamocelo dai.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu che non sbagli mai. Sbagliano sempre gli altri. Lei ti ha mollato perchè hai davvero un carattere del cazzo .... diciamocelo dai.


perchè pretendi di sapere ciò che non sai??
 giustifica i traditori e quindi te stesso, nessuno è perfetto, ma c'è chi per amore o non so cosa accetta i difetti dell'altro e ne discute, mentre quell'altro no e te lo dimostra nel modo che mi è capitato.chi tradisce comunque sbaglia E SBAGLIA DI GROSSO. 
il tradimento è solo vigliaccheria  e basta. almeno con tutti gli erori che ho fatto ho la coscienza pulita e la dignità integra, lei con tutti gli errori che ha fatto non ha ne un nell'altro, e poi sarà investita dai sensi di colpa e rimorsi vari. anche se non lo dirà mai perchè il vigliacco non ammette mai i propri erroracci.il tempo è galantuomo ma anche bastardo. ma mirendo conto che tu di valori coscienza e dignità sai e conosoci ben poco.


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> *perchè pretendi di sapere ciò che non sai??*
> *giustifica i traditori e quindi te stesso,  ... omissis .....*
> * ma mirendo conto che tu di valori coscienza e dignità sai e conosoci ben poco.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *perchè pretendi di sapere ciò che non sai??*
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non capisci nemmeno quello che dico.
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sei un bimbo confuso e confusionario. Rileggiti e forse ti capisci da solo.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

quello che mi ha sempre sorpreso della tua storia è che tu dici:
- che lei è stata stronza a tradirti e a trattarti come ha fatto, ed hai tutte le ragioni;
- che lei è stat stronza, stupida e ci ha perso a lasciarti.
Resto semrpe stupita quando lo leggo. Che vuol dire? allora sei l'uomo ideale di qualunque donna di cui ti inanmori? L'hai amata, capita, accettata, perdonata, ma a lei non bastava, evidentemente. Magari vuole uno che la ami meno. Magari vuole uno meno convinto di essere il suo santo personale, magari non vuole te. Non ti ama più. Non le va bene quello che sei.... è una possibilità?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Ottobre 2007)

*Scherzi vero?*



Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che mi ha sempre sorpreso della tua storia è che tu dici:
> - che lei è stata stronza a tradirti e a trattarti come ha fatto, ed hai tutte le ragioni;
> - che lei è stat stronza, stupida e ci ha perso a lasciarti.
> Resto semrpe stupita quando lo leggo. Che vuol dire? allora sei l'uomo ideale di qualunque donna di cui ti inanmori? L'hai amata, capita, accettata, perdonata, ma a lei non bastava, evidentemente. Magari vuole uno che la ami meno. Magari vuole uno meno convinto di essere il suo santo personale, *magari non vuole te*. Non ti ama più. Non le va bene quello che sei.... è una possibilità?


 
BLASFEMA!!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che mi ha sempre sorpreso della tua storia è che tu dici:
> - che lei è stata stronza a tradirti e a trattarti come ha fatto, ed hai tutte le ragioni;
> - che lei è stat stronza, stupida e ci ha perso a lasciarti.
> Resto semrpe stupita quando lo leggo. Che vuol dire? allora sei l'uomo ideale di qualunque donna di cui ti inanmori? L'hai amata, capita, accettata, perdonata, ma a lei non bastava, evidentemente. Magari vuole uno che la ami meno. Magari vuole uno meno convinto di essere il suo santo personale, magari non vuole te. Non ti ama più. Non le va bene quello che sei.... è una possibilità?


 
per carità, certo. diciamo che sono delle sanguisughe che t stanno accanto sin quando conviene e poi decidono di rompersi e ti lasciano in modo vigliacco,perchè da gente che soffre la solitudine hanno bisogno di tradire per sentirsi amati,  di avere qualcuno accanto per avere il coraggio di lasciare in modo vigliacco e con violenza verbale uno che per loro ha dato tanto.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> BLASFEMA!!!!


no. difenditraditori


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo certo!!
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Solo una precisazione: è un giudizio stronzo o sono io lo stronzo che do giudizi?
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > entrambi???
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io non ti ho mai dato dello stronzo e tu perchè lo fai?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no. difenditraditori


difendo la libertà di pensiero e di azione. Difendo il fatto che non tutti sono perfetti. Non difendo un tradimento che non meritavi. Ma tu butti via 5anni di amore.... sì, lei poi ha agito come una che non ama e non rispetta... però quei 5anni secondo mem ti ha amato. Solo che poi ha capito che non era più così. Se ti avesse lasciato allora sarebbe stata stronza lo stesso? Invece ha tradito. Forse non per ribellarsi a te, ma ai suoi sentimenti... chissà... certo è che ti ha lasciato malamente. E questo la rende stronza, ovviamente... Ripeto, leone, non vedi le sfumature...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> difendo la libertà di pensiero e di azione. Difendo il fatto che non tutti sono perfetti. Non difendo un tradimento che non meritavi. Ma tu butti via 5anni di amore.... sì, lei poi ha agito come una che non ama e non rispetta... però quei 5anni secondo mem ti ha amato. Solo che poi ha capito che non era più così. Se ti avesse lasciato allora sarebbe stata stronza lo stesso? Invece ha tradito. Forse non per ribellarsi a te, ma ai suoi sentimenti... chissà... certo è che ti ha lasciato malamente. E questo la rende stronza, ovviamente... Ripeto, leone, non vedi le sfumature...


s

a parte che già una volta l'avevo perdonata con grande sforzo, e  poi se me l'avesse detto prima di partire per lavoro, avrei sofferto ma l'avrei capita e rispettate più di adesso, questo il punti se le i mi avesse davvero amaro primo molto porbabilmete non mi avrebbe lasciato  e secondo non in questo modo. quindi  diciamo che le è quai venuto comodo stare con me sapendo benissmo che prima o poi mia avrebbe lasciato in malomodose nona vessi soddisfatto tutti i suoi porb, e come ha fatto col suo precedente ex. questo a dimostazione che la gente insicura  e con patologie varie, non cambia ma ha bisongo di tradire (ovviamante col sesso) e quindi attaccarsi a qualcuno che soddisfi anche i problemi suoi per poter lasciare il ragazzo. e la cosa continuerà a vita, perchè sono persone che non stare in amniera stabile con una persona, perchè nonsa amare su serio.


----------

